
Bitcoin Has Lost Steam. But Criminals Still Love It - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/28/technology/bitcoin-black-market.html
======
jraedisch
[http://bitcointicker.co/stamp/btc/usd/6Mth/](http://bitcointicker.co/stamp/btc/usd/6Mth/)

------
sarcasmatwork
Repost:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22184954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22184954)

